# Austin (Texas), Sommer 2011



## weberei (21. März 2011)

Hallo liebe Boardis,

ich werde, wie man der Überschrift entnehmen kann, im Sommer für 4 Wochen nach Austin TX fliegen, wo mein Onkel ein Haus direkt am See hat |bigeyes:q 

Also ganz klar: Angeln, Angeln, Angeln!

Ich werde sicher auch das Angebot nutzen, und reichlich einkaufen gehen, sei es Angelzeug oder Kleidung oder was auch immer.

Aber wir sind hier ja im Anglerboard, also zum Angeln.
Da im Flieger ja nicht alles größenmäßig mitzunehmen ist, werde ich mir hier eine Reiserute besorgen, die ich dann in den Koffer packen werde. Reiseruten sind in den USA wohl nur sehr selten zu bekommen und durch das ganze System bei denen mit Schnurklasse, usw blicke ich nicht durch  Also werde ich mir noch hier in Deutschland eine Rute kaufen, die ein geringes Packmaß besitzt.

Ich habe jetzt die *Shimano Exage* (Steckvariante) ins Auge gefasst, die 4 oder 5 teilig zu kaufen ist, sodass ein Transportmaß von 50cm erreicht wird. *Länge: 210cm, WG 10-30g*   z.B.: Exage
Oder auch die *Dam Calyber Tourance Spin*, Packmaß 66cm. *Länge: 244cm, WG 7-28g*.  z.B.: Calyber

Die Frage ist jetzt, ich weiß nicht, was für ein Wurfgewicht ich benötige und finde dazu im Netz auch nie wirklich Antworten. Sollte es in etwa in der Klasse liegen, wie hier bei Barschen, also so rund -30g WG, wie ich die beiden oben gewählt habe?
Ich möchte eben auf Bass gehen, Wobbler, Popper und GuFis verwenden.
Dazu direkt die nächste Frage: Was für eine Größe sollte ich nehmen? So rund 8cm? Ist ja auch erst (kurz) nach der Laichzeit, wodurch einige Brut rumschwimmt...

Ich danke euch schonmal!

Patrick

P.S.: War mir nicht sicher, ob es nun hierher passt, oder in den Raubfischbereich oder wo sonst. Also bei Fehlplatzierung bitte entsprechend verschieben!


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (21. März 2011)

*AW: Austin (Texas), Sommer 2011*

Na erstmal viel Spaß  Wenn du Popper fischen willst würd ich eher zur Calyber tendieren da sie doch wesentlich straffer ist als die Exage. Zum Wurfgewicht kann ich dir nix sagen, ich denke aber das dürfte ausreichen, wenn man sieht mit was die Amis da so fischen....

Gruß Fabi


----------



## weberei (21. März 2011)

*AW: Austin (Texas), Sommer 2011*

Wow, na das geht ja schnell |bigeyes 
Danke!

Ich warte mal noch, was die anderen User sagen, die schon auf Schwarzbarsch gefischt haben.

Aber die Tendenz in Richtung Calyber war schonmal wichtig, danke! Ich meine, 2,44m sind evtl etwas hinderlich beim Twitchen und Poppern, aber dann muss ich mich eben erhöht stellen oder auf die Seite schlagen. Wird schon klappen


----------



## Gemini (21. März 2011)

*AW: Austin (Texas), Sommer 2011*

Ich würde mir vor Ort eine kaufen. Im Januar habe ich bei basspro mehrere 4 teilige Spinnruten gesehen. 

Fast gekauft hätte ich diese hier:
http://www.basspro.com/St--Croix-Triumph-Series-Spinning-Rods-with-Rod-Case/product/103661/-1439837

Mit 1/8 bis 1/2OZ WG, die hatte einen sehr guten Eindruck gemacht und mit 99.99€ auch noch bezahlbar und du hast ein schönes Andenken an den Trip. Die Schnurklasse die verwendet werden soll steht doch auch noch dabei, besser gehts nicht.

Auch bei den Ködern würde ich mir vor Ort einen Verkäufer schnappen, die Beratung ist, zumindest bei den basspros die ich kenne, ausgezeichnet.

Die Jungs angeln alle und kennen die Gewässer in ihrer Gegend.


----------



## weberei (21. März 2011)

*AW: Austin (Texas), Sommer 2011*

Auch dir, vielen Dank!

Sieht gut aus, die Rute. Leider aber ist kein Bass Pro Shop in der Nähe, der nächste ist rund 3 Stunden entfernt, wenn ich mich jetzt nicht täusche. Auf jeden Fall nicht um die Ecke. Werde also auf Onlinekäufe zurückgreifen müssen. Sonst gibt es da angelmäßig nur Walmart in der Nähe...

Aber jetzt habe ich ja schonmal eine interessante Alternative! 
Kannst du mir denn noch sagen, welche Variante ich nehmen sollte? Ich blicke wie gesagt nicht durch.
Wenn man dem WG glaubt, wirft die M Variante ja ca. 7-17g, ist das nicht zuwenig?


----------



## Gemini (21. März 2011)

*AW: Austin (Texas), Sommer 2011*

In Austin wirds schon irgendwelche Läden geben, geh da hin, schau dir das Material von den Amis an und frag mal was so gefischt wird in deiner Ecke.

Dann kannst du immer noch online bei Cabelas, Tacklewarehouse oder basspro bestellen wenn du weisst was du dort brauchst


----------



## weberei (21. März 2011)

*AW: Austin (Texas), Sommer 2011*

Oder so, danke!

Ich möchte halt gerne schon vorher mein Zeugs bereit, dass ich wirklich auch direkt loslegen kann, wenn ich da bin :q

Sei es eben, dass ich hier ne Rute besorge, oder sie mir von hier aus order und an die Adresse meines Onkels liefern lasse. Eine Rolle werde ich in jedem Fall in den USA besorgen und eben vorher schon bestellen, genau so wie Power Pro.
Köder werde ich erstmal eine gewisse Auswahlvon hier mitnehmen und weitere vor Ort zukaufen...

Ich glaube, ich werde mal hier nachfragen, dann kann ich wirklich schon vorher bestellen.

Ich dachte halt, ich frage erstmal hier, da ich eben den Plan hatte, zuhause eine Reiserute zu besorgen. Und ich blicke eben nicht durch das System der Amis durch, wie die ihre Ruten einteilen...


----------



## marlin2304 (21. März 2011)

*AW: Austin (Texas), Sommer 2011*

Lass dein Zeug Zuhause und geh da drüben shoppen. Da bekommst gutes Takle für ein kleinen Preis.


----------



## weberei (22. März 2011)

*AW: Austin (Texas), Sommer 2011*

Ok, ok überzeugt. Werde dann wohl alles drüben besorgen.

Das Dumme ist nur, dass ich dann wieder rund 70€ weniger zu Verfügung habe, da ich ja nur etwa 430€ aus den USA nach Deutschland einführen darf...

Egal, man muss es ja auch nicht übertreiben.


----------



## Gemini (22. März 2011)

*AW: Austin (Texas), Sommer 2011*

Nach den 4 Wochen und deinem 3.000sten Barsch sieht das am Anfang gekaufte Zeug so durchgerockt aus dass du nochmal für 430.00€ kaufen kannst.

Die Logik mit den 70.00€ hab ich nicht verstanden wenn ich ehrlich bin..?


----------



## ThomasL (23. März 2011)

*AW: Austin (Texas), Sommer 2011*

@weberei

wenn du das Gerät drüben schon gebraucht hast, sieht man dem ja nicht an, ob du das jetzt erst gekauft hast, oder es schon vorher mitgenommen hast, deshalb würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen wegen den EUR 430.--


----------



## weberei (23. März 2011)

*AW: Austin (Texas), Sommer 2011*

@gemni:
Ich werde mit Sicherheit nicht die ganze Zeit angeln, ich möchte ja auch was sehen von der Gegend und den USA. Mal sehen, was mein Onkel so alles mit mir vor hat... Von daher sind die 3.000 Barsche -wenngleich du das sicher nicht ganz ernst gemeint haben wirst- ein hoch gestecktes Ziel. Ich wäre schon froh, überhaupt einen zu fangen. In 4 Wochen sollte das aber hoffentlich zu schaffen sein 

Das mit den 70€ meinte ich so: man darf ja 430€ (ich glaube soviel sind es), gekauft in nicht EU Ländern wieder in die EU einführen. Wenn ich mir jetzt hier in D eine Rute kaufe, habe ich den entsprechenden Preis mehr zu Verfügung, um damit in den USA einzukaufen. Wenn ich mir die Rute erst dort kaufe, kann ich den Preis der Rute weniger einkaufen, ich habe also von den 430€ 70€ weniger zu Verfügung, um mir davon in den USA andere Dinge zu kaufen...

@Thomas:
Kann schon sein, dass man das nachher nicht erkennt. Aber sicher ist sicher, ich werde wohl lieber bei den 430€ bleiben, die ich aber hoffentlich eh nicht komplett "aufbrauche". Muss ja auch irgendwo mal gut sein, als Schüler ist man ja auch nicht Krösus


----------



## weberei (24. März 2011)

*AW: Austin (Texas), Sommer 2011*

Ich habe mich heute mal ein wenig erkundigt, was dort so an Geschäften in der Gegend ist, Walmart, Bass Pro, Cabela's usw.

Habe vorher wohl nicht gründlich genug geschaut, ich dachte dort ist nichts, auser vereinzelt einzelnen Walmart's.
Getäuscht: Ein Cabela's Retail Store befindet sich rund 40 Minuten von dem Haus meines Onkels, zwischen Austin und San Antonio (aber viel näher an Austin). Ich habe mich mal auf der Homepage des Ladens umgesehen: |bigeyes:k Da sabbert man ja schon beim Zuschauen. Der Laden ist ja gigantisch. Angeln, Jagen, Restaurant, Museum, Aquarium, ausgestopfte Tiere in lebensnahen Umgebungen IM Haus.
Da kann man ja locker einen ganzen Tag drin verbringen... 
Unglaublich, da muss ich auf jeden Fall hin! Mal Links dazu:
ein Video
der Shop in Buda, TX ("mein" Shop)
Onlineshop

Neidisch? :vik:


----------



## weberei (30. März 2011)

*AW: Austin (Texas), Sommer 2011*

Wen es interessiert: Hier habe ich mal im lokalen Forum nach dem Gerät gefragt, welches ich benötige -sehr erfolgreich, ich könnte mir jetzt alles besorgen 

Die User dort angeln alle in und um Austin herum, einige auch in dem See, an dessen Ufer ich wohnen werde. War echt Gold wert, dort nachzufragen.


----------



## weberei (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Austin (Texas), Sommer 2011*

Soooo,

am Donnerstag geht es los #6 Ich hoffe, ich komme schon am ersten Wochenende zu Cabela's, dass ich mir ne Rute besorgen kann. Es wird wohl nun doch keine Reiserute, sondern eine einteilige, aber rund 2m lange/kurze Rute. Rolle nehme ich von hier samt Schnur mit... Köder werden vor Ort gekauft.

Ich halte euch hier auf dem Laufenden, was so geschieht.

weberei


----------



## DHausW (1. August 2011)

*AW: Austin (Texas), Sommer 2011*

sach mal kleener haben sie dich eigesperrt????lach wir wollen fisch sehen!!!!!:vik:


----------



## weberei (4. August 2011)

*AW: Austin (Texas), Sommer 2011*

Tut mir leid 

Nein, ich bin nicht eingesperrt aber trotzdem verbringe ich meine Zeit hier ganz gerne in Gebäuden oder Autos, denn bei 42°C im Schatten kriegt mich keiner für mehr als 10 Minuten vor die Tür |bigeyes Angeln werde ich also wenn nur früh morgens oder spät abends...

Also, ich bin gut angekommen und fühle mich hier sehr wohl! Die USA (naja, eher Austin/Texas, mehr habe ich ja nicht von den USA gesehen) ist toll! 

Ich war am Wochenende bei Cabela's, neben Bass Pro die größte Outdoor-Kette in den USA. Wow, ist das ein Laden! Riesengroß und voll mit Angelzeugs (und auch Jagdsachen etc.). Ich war erstmal eine ganze Zeit damit beschäftigt, das Angebot zu scannen. Es gibt einfach so viele Ruten, Köder usw. zu sehen, dass es ganz schwer fällt, sich auf sein Vorhaben zu konzentrieren. Zusätzlich haben sie dort noch ein großes Aquarium mit den einheimischen Fischen in stattlichen Größen, das musste ich mir natürlich auch ausgiebig ansehen...
Am Ende habe ich mir dann eine Rute gekauft, die ich statt für 70€ für die Hälfte bekommen habe. Fragt mich nicht wieso. Vermutlich hat sich der Kassierer vertippt, oder sie ist gerade reduziert. Man weiß es nicht. Nichts desto trotz gefällt sie mir sehr gut. Neben dem tollen Design, der guten Verarbeitung und dem niedrigen Gewicht liegt sie super in der Hand und hat sich nach den ersten Trockentests als perfekt für Gummiköder erwiesen, denn sie ist schön straff. 
Dazu gab es dann vorerst nur zwei Packungen Senkos, die hier sehr beliebt sind. Leider habe ich bei der Tour vergessen, eine Lizenz zu kaufen... Ich bin es nicht gewohnt, im Angelladen eine Lizenz zu kaufen und ehrlich gesagt habe ich es unter Zeitdruck (mein Onkel wollte endlich nach Hause) auch komplett vergessen. Somit konnte ich bisher noch nicht angeln.
Ich versuche aber, morgen (für euch in Deutschland ist es schon heute) zu einem Shop zu kommen, dass ich die Lizenz bekomme und dann hole ich auch noch ein Paar mehr Köder.

Hoffentlich kann ich dann auch bald einen Fangbericht posten 

Gruß nach good old Germany,
weberei


----------



## weberei (6. August 2011)

*AW: Austin (Texas), Sommer 2011*

Tach zusammen,

die Lizenz ist besorgt, es kann also losgehen 
Zu meinen Senko Würmern habe ich jetzt noch ich glaube (nur) 7 Wobbler gekauft. Die sind hier einfach günstig! Ein Rapala kostet hier ca. 7$ (etwa 5€), der selbe kostet in Deutschland 9-10€. Ich habe aber auch noch ein Paar Wobbler der Hausmarke des Ladens geholt, die mit rund 3,5$ echt richtig günstig waren und laut diverser amerikanischer Foren echt gut sein sollen. Zum Teil sehen sie aus wie Lucky Craft, Illex, Rapala und wie die namhaften Hersteller halt heißen und sind auch sehr gut verarbeitet und mit klasse Haken ausgestattet! Da sind 3,5$ sogar echt untertrieben, die könnte man locker für das doppelte verkaufen...
Hier ein Link zu den Wobblern: H2O bei Academy.com
Vor meinem Rückflug muss ich mich da definitiv noch ausreichend eindecken :q

Ich melde mich, wenn es was neues gibt!


----------



## DHausW (7. August 2011)

*AW: Austin (Texas), Sommer 2011*

ja schööööön eindecken lach °°°°!!!!!!!!:vik::m


----------



## weberei (9. August 2011)

*AW: Austin (Texas), Sommer 2011*

So Jungs und Mädels,

ich hab was zu erzählen!

Sonntag Abend ging es das erste Mal ans Wasser zum Angeln. Ich startete um 19:30 und wollte bis ca. 20:30 bleiben. Zu spät sollte es nicht werden, da das Ufer sehr steil und steinig ist, was ich in der Dunkelheit nicht gerne hochklettern möchte.

Kaum am Wasser startete ich also, um die Zeit bestmöglich auszunutzen.
Ich begann mit einem Senko 5 Inch (ca. 12cm) in grün mit rotem Glitter am Texas-Rig (weightless). Ein Paar Würfe später musste ich aber schon abreißen, der Boden ist einfach extrem hängerreich |gr: Da ich keinen Bock auf weitere Verluste hatte, die Zeit kosten (immer neue Vorfächer montieren etc.) wechselte ich auf einen Stickbait in Ghost Wagasaki. Er sieht beinahe aus wie der Lucky Craft Sammy, ist aber von der Hausmarke, die ich letztens genannt habe und kostet nur den Bruchteil des Sammys. Bald wurde eine Ente auf mich aufmerksam und hatte scheinbar Interesse am Stickbait. Sie kam immer näher, stoppte aber bald in einem gewissen Sicherheitsabstand. Dennoch hinderte mich das daran, weite Würfe zu machen, da sie sonst zu leicht nach dem Köder schnappen könnte. Das wollen wir ja nicht. Also machte ich einige kurze Würfe entlang des Ufers und auch vor ein kleines Bootsdock des Nachbarn. Der Köder war gelandet wo er hin sollte, ich twitchte ihn ein, zwei Mal und Platsch, ein Biss. Sofort war ich voller Adrenalin, Topwater Bisse sind nichts für schwache Nerven. Noch dazu merkte ich, dass der Fisch sicher hing. Ob der kurzen Distanz zwischen der Stelle, an der der Fisch biss, konnte ich ihn schnell einholen. Noch dazu war es kein Monster sondern eher ein kleines Exemplar, was dafür sorgte, dass ich den Fisch ohne Probleme und sicher landen konnte. 
Es war ein Schwarzbarsch, mein Zielfisch. Nicht groß aber schön anzusehen. Die Größe lag bei etwa 30-35 cm.

Schnell machte ich weitere Würfe entlang des Ufers, doch kein weiterer Fisch ließ sich überlisten. So zog ich freudestrahlend über meinen ersten USA-Fisch von dannen.

Das erst Bild ist mein neuer Desktop Hintergrund #6


----------



## DHausW (9. August 2011)

*AW: Austin (Texas), Sommer 2011*

moin! ja das hört sich schonmal gut an!!!!!!du solltest mal früh aufstehen lach :vik:


----------



## weberei (10. August 2011)

*AW: Austin (Texas), Sommer 2011*

Danke 

Warum früh aufstehen? Da gehe ich dann doch im dunkeln den Abhang hinunter. Macht auch keinen Sinn. Da gehe ich lieber im dunkeln hoch als runter. Und ich gehe lieber im Hellen los, so gegen 17 Uhr und bleibe dann bis 20:30, als morgens früh aufzustehen  Ich habe Ferien und Urlaub!! :m


----------



## DHausW (10. August 2011)

*AW: Austin (Texas), Sommer 2011*



weberei schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Warum früh aufstehen? Da gehe ich dann doch im dunkeln den Abhang hinunter. Macht auch keinen Sinn. Da gehe ich lieber im dunkeln hoch als runter. Und ich gehe lieber im Hellen los, so gegen 17 Uhr und bleibe dann bis 20:30, als morgens früh aufzustehen  Ich habe Ferien und Urlaub!! :m




halb neun wird es gerade mal dunkel lach|supergri


----------



## weberei (16. August 2011)

*AW: Austin (Texas), Sommer 2011*

Ich habe wieder etwas zu berichten, denn gestern (für euch schon vorgestern) am Sonntag, genau eine Woche nac meinem ersten Fang versuchte ich es an selber Stelle nochmal! 

Ich stellte mich um 18 Uhr ans Wasser, das sich immer weiter zurück zieht und probierte alles an Ködern durch, was die Box hergab aber es wollte einfach nix beißen. Es wurde immer dunkler und dunkler, was aber nicht nur mit der Uhrzeit zusammen hing, sondern damit, dass auf einmal dicke Wolken aufzogen. Plötzlich frischte auch der Wind auf und ich rechnete schon damit, meine Angeltour bald vorzeitig beenden zu müssen. Verzweifelt griff ich dann wahllos einen Köder und warf ihn wie schon am letzten Sonntag unmittelbar vor das Bootsdock der Nachbarn. Die Wurfweite war nicht groß, vielleicht 5 Meter. Der Köder war schon fast bei mir und er war schon fast an der Oberfläche, als ich einen Fisch hinterher schwimmen sehe. Er reißt sein Maul auf, saugt den Köder ein und dreht ab. BISS!!!! Der Fisch hängt und ich kann ihn dank der wiedermal kurzen Distanz schnell ans Land befördern. Das ist ein ordentlicher! Das Messen ergab knappe 42cm! Schnell ein Paar Fotos gemacht und dann ab nach Hause, es sah echt nach Gewitter aus und da soll man ja nicht draußen sein, und schon gar nicht angeln! Das Gewitter und der dringend benötigte Regen blieben dann zwar aus, aber sicher ist sicher und ich habe was gefangen, das reicht! 

Im Anhang ist das Prachtexemplar zu sehen (für mich ist es zumindest eins, für die Einheimischen vermutlich nur ein etwas besserer Durchschnittsfisch...) 

Ich kann es echt nicht fassen! Zwei Mal Angeln, zwei Mal Erfolg #6


----------



## DHausW (16. August 2011)

*AW: Austin (Texas), Sommer 2011*

na dann mal petri :m


----------



## weberei (22. August 2011)

*AW: Austin (Texas), Sommer 2011*

Danke!

Ich melde mich mal wieder  Auch wenn es nicht viel erzählen zu gibt.

Ich war gestern angeln, hatte aber keinen Erfolg. Da wir mittlerweile Treppen das Ufer hinab haben (wurden im Laufe der letzten Woche gebaut), fing ich gestern früh am Morgen an und beendete die Session um 10.30 Uhr. Leider kein Biss gehabt  Aber dafür zwei ordentliche Bass direkt vorm Ufer gesehen, die aber leider keinen meiner Köder wollten.

In ner Stunde, wenn es beginnt etwas abzukühlen, werde ich das erste Mal das Kajak zum Angeln ausführen.

Zusätzlich habe ich letzte Woche erfahren, dass ich durch einen Freund meines Onkels die Möglichkeit bekomme, vermutlich am Mittwoch auf einem Boot mitfahren zu können. Der Freund hat einen Kollegen, der gerne angeln geht und auch ein eigenes Boot besitzt. Er hat mich eingeladen, mal mitzukommen. Wie gesagt wird es vermutlich auf Mittwoch Abend hinauslaufen. 

So viel für heute.
Vielleicht kann ich mich ja aber gleich nochmal melden und einen Fang posten!?


----------



## weberei (24. August 2011)

*AW: Austin (Texas), Sommer 2011*

Bei mir hat es heute gestern wieder geklappt. 

Ich ging um 17.30 Uhr los, Ende offen. 
Der Start verlief schleppend, kein Fisch wollte meine Köder haben. Mit der einsetzenden Dämmerung ließen sich dann die ersten Fische an der Oberfläche blicken. Immer wieder sprang Kleinfisch auf der Flucht vor den großen Räubern aus dem Wasser. Das war die Zeit für meinen bereits erfolgreichen Stickbait. Doch er blieb leider lange Zeit unbeachtet. Bis ich dann einen Wurf fast parallel zum Ufer machte. Verführerisch tanzte der Köder auf der Oberfläche, das fand auch ein Bass so und schnappte zu. Adrenalin!
Sicher beförderte ich den Winzling an Land, geschätzte 20cm klein. 
Auf die Schnelle machte ich ein Foto und dann konnte der kleine auch schon zügig wieder schwimmen.






Kurz vor Schluss, gegen 21 Uhr (es war schon dunkel) hatte ich dann eine weitere Attacke auf den selben Köder. Ich hatte das Einholen gerade beendet und hob den Stickbait aus dem Wasser, da schoss ein Fisch hinterher. Natürlich erreichte er den Köder nichtmehr... Ich kann absolut nicht sagen, ob es ein ordentlicher war oder eher die Kinderstube. Es wird für immer ungewiss bleiben...  

Glücklich und zufrieden über den 3. Fisch aus 5 Angeltouren machte ich mich dann auf den Weg nach Hause. 

Heute wird sicher ein schöner Tag, denn ich bin wie gesagt eingeladen worden auf ein Angelboot. Ein Freund meines Onkels hat einen Freund, der ein Boot besitzt und gerne angeln geht. Bei ihm werde ich heute mitfahren. Dazu haben wir einen "Guide" (es ist ein guter Freund des Bootsbesitzers), der schon etliche gute Fische aus diesem See gezogen hat. Das klingt sehr gut und wird sicher eine schöne Tour!

Ich melde mich, wie es verlief!


----------



## KVP (24. August 2011)

*AW: Austin (Texas), Sommer 2011*

Das wird hoffentlich ein interessanter Ausflug werden.
Wünsche Dir viel Spaß und Erfolg! |wavey: 
Gruß und Petri Heil


----------



## weberei (25. August 2011)

*AW: Austin (Texas), Sommer 2011*

Danke, der Ausflug war wirklich interessant und hat Spaß gemacht, er verlief für mich jedoch wenig erfolgreich. Es war zwar sehr schön, aber ich hatte nur einen Biss und der Fisch ist mir dann auch noch während des Drills ausgestiegen. Währenddessen fing der Bootsbesitzer 4 Bass (allerdings alle recht klein) und hatte noch einige Fehlbisse. Dabei hatten wir den gleichen Köder! Naja, manchmal soll es halt nicht sein und solange es trotzdem Spaß macht ist ja alles gut! 

Der "Guide", den ich erwähnt hatte, musste leider kurzfristig absagen. Ob er was geholfen hätte, weiß ich nicht. Die Stellen, wo wir waren, waren alle recht gut und man fängt dort auch, wie mein Mitstreiter gezeigt hat. Ich bin aber noch nicht so ganz vertraut mit dem Angeln mit dem Senko. Wir haben fast ausschließlich damit gefischt, da die Fische derzeit auf solche Würmer stehen. Ich habe den Dreh aber noch nicht so raus... 



Heute morgen war ich dann wieder unterwegs. Ich habe die Qual auf mich genommen und bin früh aufgestanden, sodass ich um 6.30 Uhr am Wasser stand. 

Wenige Minuten später zappelte auch schon ein Fisch an meinem Wunderköder, dem 10cm langen Stickbait in der Farbe Ghost Wagasaki. Er hat mir damit bereits 3 Fische beschert, wenngleich sie alle keine Riesen waren. Der Fisch heute zählte auch wieder eher zur Kinderstube, aber immerhin 31cm. Ein schnelles Foto und zurück mit ihm. Der Tag hat damit ja direkt super begonnen! 






Ich fischte erfolglos weiter und wechselte somit schon bald auf einen Senko Wurm, den ich weightless am Texas-Rig fische. Bisher hatte ich noch keinen Erfolg mit diesem Köder, ich fühlte mich beim Fischen mit ihm nicht wirklich wohl, irgendwie hilflos. Die Technik ist an sich aber relativ einfach: wirf den Köder aus und lass ihn an kontrolliert durchhängender Leine absinken (man soll nicht unendlich viel lose Schnur haben, aber ein gewisser Schnurbogen ist schon vonnöten). Wenn er am Boden ankommt, macht sich das durch ein Zusammenfallen der Schnur bemerkbar. Lass ihn dort ruhig ein Paar Sekunden liegen, nicht selten nehmen die Fische den Köder auch vom Grund auf. Anschließend kurbelt man die lose Schnur ein und hebt dann die Rute im Zeitlupentempo von 9 auf 12 Uhr an (stellt euch eine Uhr vor). Jetzt darf der Köder wieder verführerisch absinken. 
Was mir zu Schaffen machte ist die durchhängende Schnur. Man kann einfach nicht feststellen, wann ein Biss passiert. Zusätzlich wird das Ganze noch erschwert, wenn Wind dazu kommt, sodass man garnichts mehr an der Schnur erkennen kann. Manchmal passierte es, dass der Haken, den ich immer schön im Gummi verstecke, um Hänger zu verhindern, nach dem Einholen frei war. Da muss ein Bass gewesen sein, aber man merkt und sieht einfach nichts! Langsam aber sicher frustrierte mich das und ich zweifelte schon an der Fängigkeit des Köders. Dabei schwören die lokalen Angler auf diesen Köder... Irgendwie packte mich dann aber der Ehrgeiz und ich gebe dem Köder jetzt immer mehr Zeit im Wasser, ich muss einfach Erfolg mit ihm haben! Gestern hätte es ja auch schon fast geklappt, den ersten Fisch auf Senko zu landen. Wenn er sich nicht kurz vor dem Boot losgeschüttelt hätte. 

Ihr könnt es sicher schon ahnen: heute früh hat es endlich geklappt!!! Ich konnte um 9 Uhr den ersten Bass fangen, der auf den Senko biss. Ich warf vor einen Baumstumpf, der hier im Wasser liegt und ließ den Senko absinken. Schon bei der ersten Absinkphase gab es auf einmal einen Ruck und der folgende Anhieb saß! Heute morgen gab es keinen Wind und somit war die Angelegenheit weitaus einfacher, als sonst. Dann hatte ich noch eine Menge Glück: der Fisch war gelandet, alles schön und gut doch schon schnell hatte sich der Fisch von selber vom Haken gelöst (also soeben noch gelandet, ehe er sich gelöst hätte). Zusätzlich löste sich in dem Moment der Knoten, mit dem der Haken angebunden war (ich nutze den Palomar und hatte bis dato noch kein einziges Problem damit -scheinbar hatte ich diesmal geschlampt beim Binden). Doppeltes Glück! Aber manchmal muss sowas auch sein. Der Bass war gelandet und das ist was zählt. Ich dachte erst, es wäre exakt der selbe wie der von davor, doch das Messen widerlegte dies. Er war mit 34cm 3cm größer und beim genauen Hinsehen erkennt man auch in den Färbungen und den Flossen der beiden Unterschiede. 






Ich fischte dann noch bis 10 Uhr weiter und hatte sogar noch einen weiteren Biss auf den Senko (wieder ein Ruck), den ich nicht verwandeln konnte. Glücklich und zufrieden über die Fische 4 und 5 aus 6 Angeltouren ging ich dann nach Hause. 



Ich werde heute Abend vermutlich direkt nochmal losziehen. Das ist das Gute, wenn man mit wenigen Schritten am Wasser sein kann und nicht erst mit dem Auto ne halbe Ewigkeit zum Wasser fahren muss. Da kann man dann auch 2x am Tag los und selbst wenn es nur 'ne Stunde ist. 

So long, 
Patrick


----------



## weberei (29. August 2011)

*AW: Austin (Texas), Sommer 2011*

Nachdem sich fangtechnisch auf den letzten Touren nix ergeben hat, zog ich heute Abend nochmal los.
Von 18.00 bis 20.30 stand ich am Wasser und hatte Erfolg, beinahe dreifach aber dann letztendlich leider nur einfach 

Zunächst erhielt ich einen Biss auf einen Lipless Crankbait, den ich zum Grund absinken ließ und dann wie einen Gummifisch zu mir jiggte. Das fand ein Bass verlockend und biss an. Ich konnte diesen Fisch landen und ein schnelles Foto schießen. 29cm zeigte das Maßband, ehe er dann in aller Schnelle zurück ins Wasser durfte.





Bald darauf hatte ich dann einen Biss auf einen Senko (ich habe den Dreh raus und die Bisserkennung klappt!). Der Fisch war gehakt und begann zu kämpfen. Schnell schoss er an die Oberfläche und darüber hinaus. Einer der viel gefürchteten Sprünge |gr: Wie sollte es anders sein: er spuckte mir dabei den Haken entgegen |krach: Geschätze 35-40cm sind zwar nicht überragend, aber dennoch ein guter Fisch. Leider konnte ich ihn aber nicht landen.

Später -ich fischte immer noch mit dem Senko- erhielt ich dann wieder einen Biss. Es machte kurz "tipp tipp" in der Schnur und dank Finger an der Schnur erkannte ich den Biss. Der Anhieb blieb aber erfolglos. Ich fischte wie gewohnt weiter, doch als der Köder am Ufer war, sah ich, warum der Fisch nicht hing: er hatte den Schwanz abgebissen, also hinter dem Haken gebissen. Naja, lass es dir schmecken 

Als es dann dunkel wurde und die Moskitos anfingen zu nerven, beendete ich den heutigen Tag.

Morgen ist dann der letzte komplette Tag und ich hoffe, ich kann nochmal angeln gehen. Zur Not auch in der Mittagshitze mit 40°C und mehr...


----------



## DHausW (29. August 2011)

*AW: Austin (Texas), Sommer 2011*

moin und petri!!!!!!!!!!!!!!#h


----------



## weberei (29. August 2011)

*AW: Austin (Texas), Sommer 2011*

Moin und Petri Dank!
#h


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (30. August 2011)

*AW: Austin (Texas), Sommer 2011*

Petri - falls es dir hilft": ich hab meine groessten Smallmouths auf richtig grosse Musky-Spinnerbaits (doppeltblatt und twisterschwanz) wie diesen hier http://www.ebay.com/itm/5-Slopmaste...064?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43a3d6eba0 (fuer den Mod: ist ein Bsp, keine Werbung, ich hab nichts mit dem Angebot zu tun) gefangen.


----------



## weberei (31. August 2011)

*AW: Austin (Texas), Sommer 2011*

Cool, danke für den Tipp!
Ich bin allerdings seit heute morgen schon wieder in Deutschland, das heißt ich kann ihn leider nicht mehr umsetzten 

Die Flüge waren gut, alles ohne Probleme abgelaufen. Das coole war, dass ich meine Angel sogar mit ins Handgepäck nehmen konnte!
Ich hatte den Tag vorher online eingecheckt und zwei aufzugebende Gepäckstücke angekündigt, meinen Koffer und das Rutentransportrohr. Morgens am Flughafen legte ich dann meinen Koffer auf die Waage und der Angestellte am Schalter hatte meine Angel scheinbar noch nicht gesehen. Er fragte dann: "Sie haben hier aber 2 Stücke angegeben. Ist es letztendlich doch nur eins?". Ich sagte, "nein" und zeigte ihm das Rohr. Er überlegte kurz, scheinbar schätzte er die Größe des Rohrs und sagte dann: "Ich schlage vor, du nimmst das mit ins Handgepäck, oder ich muss von dir 75$ nehmen, wenn du es aufgeben willst. Was sollen wir machen?". Die Entscheidung fiel natürlich schnell auf das kostenlose Mitnehmen im Handgepäck. Mit dieser Ersparnis hätte ich nie gerechnet, ich habe immer damit gerechnet, es aufgeben zu müssen. Wer hat schon gerne ein 1,2m langes PVC Rohr in der Kabine? Ich als Pilot oder Flugbegleiter oder auch anderer Passagier würde definitiv nicht gerne einen Passagier mit so einem Rohr in die Kabine wandern sehen...
Jedenfalls habe ich das Rohr dann lieber direkt beim Einstieg ins Flugzeug abgegeben und in die Garderobe legen lassen, da es vermutlich auch nichtmal in die Gepäckfächer gepasst hätte.

Heute morgen bin ich dann in Düsseldorf gelandet, alles ist gut verlaufen.
Hoffentlich kann ich nächstes Jahr zu etwa der selben Zeit wieder dort hin, denn es hat mir echt gut gefallen!


----------



## DeHeld (2. September 2011)

*AW: Austin (Texas), Sommer 2011*

Moinsen Weber,

danke für dein Bericht.... Ist ein netter Start in den Morgen!

Das macht wieder Lust auf USA Urlaub.


----------



## DHausW (4. September 2011)

*AW: Austin (Texas), Sommer 2011*

huhu! dann können wir ja bald hier los legen was????zwinker


----------



## weberei (5. September 2011)

*AW: Austin (Texas), Sommer 2011*

Sicher doch


----------

